# Cartoon Sent by PlumpLin



## RVGleason (Feb 28, 2006)

The lovely Plumplin sent me this cartoon which I felt resembled her. She said it was ok to share it with you all.

Cheers,

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Plumplin2.jpg


----------



## Zoom (Feb 28, 2006)

But, did Koudelka say it was OK? He's my second- or third-favorite FA artist ya know. http://koudelka2005.deviantart.com


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 1, 2006)

that's some really nice art.

So what's your first and second fav artist Zoom?


----------



## Zoom (Mar 2, 2006)

I also like: Bigggie, LuvEmBig, MXBot, BedBendersInc (art taken down), Satsurou, FoxFire02002, Gnight, GnightRocks, and FatFoxLower (sic).


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello Dimensions 

That is some really impressive art. But I was wondering if you knew how to do morphs. Because I feel those are more interesting. This member that is here Matt L has Morphs and they are really good I must say. But keep up the good work because this is really good, you should do this professionally and if you have not thought about you should really pursue this and don't do it just as a side job because you can get some really money for this Art people who like Round Females. 

Keep up the Good Work


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 23, 2006)

Zoom said:


> I also like: Bigggie, LuvEmBig, MXBot, BedBendersInc (art taken down), Satsurou, FoxFire02002, Gnight, GnightRocks, and FatFoxLower (sic).


BBI has a livejournal where he posts his work, i'll ask him if i can link you


----------



## Mack27 (Mar 26, 2006)

BBI would not appreciate you telling people about that. Please edit your post and delete the info.


----------



## Caine (Mar 26, 2006)

I agree, if they wish to know about BBI, they can go to his Deviantart page and find out. Also, I remember requesting that pic from koudelka for my group! That was over a year ago come to think of it right when I started it! you can check the date of the pic there even, the group is http://groups.yahoo.com/group/wgstorypost so you can see for yourself, but I loved the pic at the time it fit so nicely with the group theme.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 26, 2006)

how do i edit/ delete


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 27, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> how do i edit/ delete


 
You only have 10 minutes to edit from the time you post.


----------



## Moonchild (Apr 2, 2006)

Koudelka's a great artist, but I can't get over the size of that girl's right foot enough to enjoy the picture.


----------

